# Knitters in Santorini Greece



## Leila Hafzi (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi!

Im a norwegian fashion designer and will visit Santorini between 5.-15. July. My knitting ladies is unfortunately very late with their sampling so I need to bring the yarns with me on my short holiday in Greece and try to find some good hands of knitting and crocery women in Athens or Santorini. 

Do you know of any good and quick knitting and/or crocery ladies in Santorini to put me in contact with?

The work is not very difficult but needs good and fast hands.

Best regards, Leila Hafzi
www.leilahafzi.com


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry, Leila, but on my two brief visits to that island, I saw no one knitting or crocheting. I didn't even spy a yarn store, and I _was_ looking for one.

I'm sure there are knitters/crocheters _there_, but they do their craft at home, not in public. It's the same in Syria, where I _did_ find yarn shops, but the only person knitting on the streets was myself.

Maybe someone at the local chamber of commerce could point you to the yarn shops and from them you could find some willing knitters/crocheters?

Good luck!


----------



## Leila Hafzi (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks alot for your kind reply and suggestions. I found a yarnshop in Athens that I hope can help. Again - thanks you!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Have you tried Knitmap? Maybe you could find it there. I've been to Santorini and cannot recall anyone knitting nor in Athens but then in Athens I was not paying much attention to anything but the Acropolis! :-D :-D However I'd be interested to find out what you were able to locate.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.knitmap.com/ There aren't any yarn shops listed in KnitMap. Maybe you could add any you find?


----------



## Leila Hafzi (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you both! Im not sure how I add to the map...

I have found these two contacts for now:

Molokotos - M. Papazoglou will introduce me to 2 knitters

Mail: [email protected] 

and

Sakalak Wool - Joseph Sakalak runs a supernice shop that seems to have everything a knitter dream of. Hope to hear from him to as they seem to have knitting courses and teachers.

Mail: [email protected]


----------

